
What is the best book about each country? - onuralp
http://marginalrevolution.com/marginalrevolution/2018/01/best-book-country.html
======
lolikoisuru
For Finland it's probably either Under the North Star (Täällä Pohjantähden
alla) or The Unknown Soldier (Tuntematon Sotilas).

I don't think Sotaromaani, which is an uncensored version of The Unknown
Soldier, has been translated to English.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Under_the_North_Star_trilogy](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Under_the_North_Star_trilogy)
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Unknown_Soldier_(novel)](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Unknown_Soldier_\(novel\))

